# New York photography



## Braders (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi there

I am off to New York for the 1st time tomorrow. Would love some suggestions on what's worthwhile visiting from a photography perspective - galleries, museums, history, photographers, places of interest. 

Any and all, list them. Hidden gems etc

Thanks
Brad


----------



## rcannonp (Mar 20, 2008)

I guess your first stop should be the International Center Of Photography. And then you can go ogle all the gear at B&H.


----------



## Braders (Mar 20, 2008)

b & h is my 1st stop!! ICP 2nd


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 20, 2008)

Braders;1'9'5 said:
			
		

> b & h is my 1st stop!! ICP 2nd



While you're there (B&H), could you please ask them when they're going to ship my backorder?  :cheesy:

Seriously, you'll surely want to spend some time in Central Park, both for the park itself and the people therein, but also for the views of the surrounding buildings.  Enjoy,


----------



## Replytoken (Mar 20, 2008)

For street shooting, Union Square is great, and if the market is there, it is so much the better.  For buildings, I would suggest the lobby of the Woolworth building.  Its beautiful Art Deco.  The Cloisters on the upper west side is a photographic gem.  There are great view from the Empire State Building.  A ferry ride will give you beautiful views.  There are so many possibilities.

Have a great trip,

--Ken


----------

